# Who thought that all the Matrix movies didn't suck...



## Faust (Feb 10, 2005)

Title says it all...I thought they where great


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Feb 10, 2005)

Me too, i loved all 3, each was great for different reasons.I own the 10 disc set that comes in the huge clear case with a neo bust.


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah, they were great...there should've been more moives, they can't jsut end it the way they did thou, but o'well what can you do, hollywood ruins it for all us, like how can you not finish the star wars saga also.. why do they tell us there's more story so we know of it and can't go on with the story knowing there is more.. i loved the movie but it shoudn't have been the end...


----------



## Hajime Saitou (Feb 10, 2005)

well i heard matrix online will continue the story after revolutions


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Feb 10, 2005)

Matrix Online....no wayyy  ...wow well i gotta check that out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I didn't hate it, sure the second two weren't as good as the original, but rarely does a sequel surpass the original anyway. I liked them, and I think that people criticize them way too much, but then again people criticize everything way too much. I guess I can just enjoy movies easier than most.


----------



## 4thokage (Feb 10, 2005)

The first one was the best but the others werent bad too


----------



## Faust (Feb 10, 2005)

They are all equal in my mind and about the Matirx online i'm in beta and it ok but they need to polish it alot before it comes live in march


----------



## Mith252000 (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, the first is the best but the other 2 is not too bad. :


----------



## Gaara-fan (Feb 10, 2005)

I liked all of them! :


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Feb 10, 2005)

i loved them all even the anime


----------



## cloon (Feb 11, 2005)

The first one was the best no doubt, the second one was good for action scenes and the third one was good too. I'm a film buff (my ambition is to direct movies and be involved in the movie making process) and i thought that the sequals were no where near as good as the first. The first had a refreshingly indipendant and well written screenplay, the plot was great and the fighting scenes were awesome. The second looks like it was made half assed, the plot is weaker, and the fighting and action scenes are computerised. 

The third had some redeeming qualities, in that the plot and script weremuch better and it had more characterisation than the second. And has anyone noticed the submiminal religeos themes in it (the way and possition and reason Neo dies, in the first when he flies of at the end he forms a cross, Neo is worshipped as a saviour like Jesus was, Cypher doing the same thing that judus did)

Don't get me wrong, i like them, i just think that the sequals could have been done better.


----------



## XKNOWLEDGE (Feb 11, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> The first one was the best no doubt, the second one was good for action scenes and the third one was good too. I'm a film buff (my ambition is to direct movies and be involved in the movie making process) and i thought that the sequals were no where near as good as the first. The first had a refreshingly indipendant and well written screenplay, the plot was great and the fighting scenes were awesome. The second looks like it was made half assed, the plot is weaker, and the fighting and action scenes are computerised.
> 
> The third had some redeeming qualities, in that the plot and script weremuch better and it had more characterisation than the second. And has anyone noticed the submiminal religeos themes in it (the way and possition and reason Neo dies, in the first when he flies of at the end he forms a cross, Neo is worshipped as a saviour like Jesus was, Cypher doing the same thing that judus did)
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i like them, i just think that the sequals could have been done better.


 yeah but have you seen the anime and i love films too, my aspiration is to make a movie and direct it too


----------



## JustinCredible (Feb 11, 2005)

Well I'll have to buck the trend and disagree.

First one was pretty good, the second was good action faire but in terms of being balanced with the third... nope. Terrible pacing. The third was medicore and a huge letdown for the series in terms of acting and ploting.


----------



## cloon (Feb 11, 2005)

XKNOWLEDGE said:
			
		

> yeah but have you seen the anime and i love films too, my aspiration is to make a movie and direct it too


The animatrix was awesome, i loved it, and it also had some vital plot points that go into the trillogy. The game has aswell!
*we have the same dream*


----------



## cloon (Feb 11, 2005)

JustinCredible said:
			
		

> but in terms of being balanced with the third... nope. Terrible pacing. The third was medicore and a huge letdown for the series in terms of acting and ploting.


I agree about the placing of the third, it's like they were trying to get back into the style of the first, but pushing it a bit too much.


----------



## JustinCredible (Feb 11, 2005)

When the theatre is demanding that a character should just shut up and die because it seems like their death scene is taking like 30mins, says something.

I hated the last flick with a passion... but was it unwatchable, no.


----------



## cloon (Feb 12, 2005)

JustinCredible said:
			
		

> When the theatre is demanding that a character should just shut up and die because it seems like their death scene is taking like 30mins, says something.
> 
> I hated the last flick with a passion... but was it unwatchable, no.


Maybe it's in the acting, or directing but something just makes that movie drag on and seem to last 5 hours, where as in a film like Lord of the Rings (just as an example) the croud loves it and want's more, even though it really does go for like 3 and a half hours. Personally i think they should have stopped after the success of the fist.


----------



## ~DmItrY~ (Apr 12, 2006)

anyone seen the Animatrix? Its kinda creepy, but i liked it anyway... Its really cool


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 12, 2006)

The Matrix movies were good, accept for the last one! I hated the third one, but it was watchable. As for tthe Animatrix, if you know how to connect some of it to the movie and game, it's kinda fun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2006)

the animatrix was great, one of the few dvds i bought.

but i was always ticked off that some plot points were tied to the games. I wasn't playing at the time and missed those tie ins completely...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 13, 2006)

WELL lol my name should show how i feel, but i'll explain a little

I totally agree with Cloon from teh first post he/she did to explain the reasons...and don't get me started on all the symbolisms and meanings of those movies..the mass quantities of them are mind boggling.

I didn't like the 2nd for the same reasons cloon said, i didn't like the 3rd one 'cause neo died and well he may have been like jesus...but no reason for them to go totally w/ that route...he could've stayed alive as the mediator b/w the 2 worlds.  and I think that it would've been better to follow up with his other powers.  if you remember oracle was talking about how he's got lots of other powers he wasn't ready to use yet as..u saw in the 2nd movie cliffhanger.  i wish they took that route..and the clothes he was wearing while in that subway area was exactly i think the same as b4 he flew away at the end of the FIRST film...alot of fans on forums were saying that the ending of the first was really the ending of the 3rd...and that would've been a more "matrix-esque" finish to the whole movie.

as for that matrix online game..i heard it's  a pooper..and i think they said that morpheus dies sometime in it..it already happened...just not sure when..but sometime in the game events he dies.

there was no reason to kill trinity either in the 3rd movie...I think the 2 sequels which to me seemed like one movie(like the kill bills)  was too overdone and lacked the creative look the first one had.. all that earth crap was nasty and boring .


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

I actually liked all the Matrix movies, though alot of people seem to think differently.  I thought they were all well done and didn't really see why so many people were so disappointed  But I guess I didn't have the same expectations as everyone else, as I just was there to enjoy a good movie.

Animatrix=awesome.


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

i think they shoul've stopped at the first, the others completely ruined it


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 14, 2006)

Divine Assistant said:
			
		

> i think they shoul've stopped at the first, the others completely ruined it



lol, the matrix movies are the greatest movies of all time imo.

And i think that leaving it at one movie would have been boring.

1st. Clearly the best
2nd. Good movie
3rd. Good, but i think the ending could have better closure.


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> lol, the matrix movies are the greatest movies of all time imo.
> 
> And i think that leaving it at one movie would have been boring.



not quite....the ending of the first gave you a feeling of coolness (if you know what i mean) and it could've stopped there, i mean the 2nd and 3rd weren't really necessary....


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 14, 2006)

I like the first one, as for the next two there was too much pseudo-intellectual philosophy, and too much use of the ?bullet time? Special effects IMO.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 14, 2006)

Divine Assistant said:
			
		

> not quite....the ending of the first gave you a feeling of coolness (if you know what i mean) and it could've stopped there, i mean the 2nd and 3rd weren't really necessary....



Of course they were!!

How are you else going to find out how it went with Zion???

It leaves too much unknown.....


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 14, 2006)

well Ghost I would have to disagree with you.  I am a huge fan of the series...but after the first one it could've ended.  I mean you could've made the conclusion that neo was gonna save the human race in some way.  Now the whole zion stuff was really done badly imo.  The whole dance scene and them all looking like some sort of tribe.  Some of the speeches were very boring and that morpheus speech was horrible...the 3rd one in my opinion had more story than the 2nd one...the 2nd one was just a big question mark from what you knew in the first movie and the 3rd didn't resolve it that well.  I think the brothers over-wrote the sequels with too much information and not enough resolution...ie. the twins and the merovingian as added characters.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 14, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> well Ghost I would have to disagree with you.  I am a huge fan of the series...but after the first one it could've ended.  I mean you could've made the conclusion that neo was gonna save the human race in some way.



How could they make money on that  ??

I think the sequels were important parts of the story of the Matrix. Just like they keep creating these new games of the movie to keep the story going. And just assuming that Neo would save the human-race is too thin, at least for me.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 14, 2006)

maybe so...haha about that money comment...I can't figure out how they made a kick ass movie w/ the money(limited) for the first movie...but when they got more money they made a less than kickass movie(s).  

as for the comment about the ending..yeah it was kinda thin...but enough was given to make you believe he could've done it..especially after he flew away..ur gonna be like "damn he can fly?...must be strong enough to defeat the matrix people" especially since you don't know anything about the defective programs around the matrix world.  all we knew was the agents and we knew neo could "kill" them.

sequels were important but i think they put too much into it..and didn't resolve it well.  the game(s) don't provide many answers either...I haven't played the matrix online 'cause i heard lotta people were leaving it and heard that morpheus died..so i was like what's the point.

if you watch the last scene with neo being taken away by the machine bug thing..i think it hints to the fact he's not dead...i.e. the glowing orange energy inside him..I mean he's a human in the machine world(which is the real world) and he's got machine energy still in him...kinda open-ended there and unless they make another movie...the games won't go into that much..since most players won't get that far imo.


----------



## starsun (Apr 14, 2006)

All matrix movies were great, but I do like the second one the most, third and last the first one...


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 14, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> maybe so...haha about that money comment...I can't figure out how they made a kick ass movie w/ the money(limited) for the first movie...but when they got more money they made a less than kickass movie(s).
> 
> as for the comment about the ending..yeah it was kinda thin...but enough was given to make you believe he could've done it..especially after he flew away..ur gonna be like "damn he can fly?...must be strong enough to defeat the matrix people" especially since you don't know anything about the defective programs around the matrix world.  all we knew was the agents and we knew neo could "kill" them.
> 
> sequels were important but i think they put too much into it..and didn't resolve it well.  the game(s) don't provide many answers either...I haven't played the matrix online 'cause i heard lotta people were leaving it and heard that morpheus died..so i was like what's the point.



Maybe, but there's always something stronger out there. Maybe they put too much into the sequels, but i think that most of it played a big part of the "big" storyline that they wanted.

Morpheus dies!!! ??



			
				NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> if you watch the last scene with neo being taken away by the machine bug thing..i think it hints to the fact he's not dead...i.e. the glowing orange energy inside him..I mean he's a human in the machine world(which is the real world) and he's got machine energy still in him...kinda open-ended there and unless they make another movie...the games won't go into that much..since most players won't get that far imo.



That's what i meant in my first post, i think the ending would have better closure instead of all those games showing up continuing the story. One part of the third movie i didn't like either was the flying in the end when they we're fighting. It became more superman then Neo and Smith imo........


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 14, 2006)

This is my list of favorite and the reason:


1. Matrix: Interesting story, characters, and action.
2. Matrix 2: OUT OF YOUR MIND FUCKING AWESOME FIGHT SEQUENCES!!!
3. Matrix 3: WTF?


----------



## michiyo (Apr 14, 2006)

i love the matrix! i think that out of all of them the 1st was the best, but the ending of the 3rd one made me cry


----------



## starsun (Apr 14, 2006)

Didnt make me cry but it was kind of sad...


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 14, 2006)

I liked the first movie, second movie and the Animatrix.  For some odd, reason I didn't really like the last one, I guess it didn't contain any elements of my liking.  Though, I did enjoy the ending for the final movie.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 15, 2006)

Ghost, that flying stuff was something you should've expected...considering you knew neo could fly, and well smith got all those programs "powers"  so yeah.  I wish they made a 3rd movie(let me explain).  I know the first was one movie, the reloaded and revolutions was just one big thing like kill bill was that they had to split it up.  and I don't consider that to be 2 seperate movies..just they didn't want to have it 5hrs long.  I still believe neo is alive..trinity is dead  but maybe she can be reborn too(not sure though).  but neo is a special person/being.  that's why he is different from the other previous "ones"


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I still believe neo is alive..trinity is dead  but maybe she can be reborn too(not sure though).  but neo is a special person/being.  that's why he is different from the other previous "ones"



You heard the Oracle say in the end that she believed that they would meet Neo again, so i guess he'll come back 

But about the flying thing, although it was kidna obvious, but still i think it was over the top with the flying. I liked everything about the fight scene except for the flying.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 15, 2006)

i like all of them, but first one is the best. plus, my nickname is also taken from tha matrix. in my language "matrix" is prononced like "matricha". The matrix is my favorite movie.


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 15, 2006)

Well I liked the first one but arn't they a rip off of Ghost in the Shell? Thats what I heard anyway. I still don't think i've seen the third but maybe I have, well they didn't have much impact on me to be honest 

XX


----------



## Quoll (Apr 15, 2006)

I loved the 1st, liked the 2nd, and just went wtf on the 3rd.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 15, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> Well I liked the first one but arn't they a rip off of Ghost in the Shell? Thats what I heard anyway. I still don't think i've seen the third but maybe I have, well they didn't have much impact on me to be honest
> 
> XX



I haven't heard anything about that


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 15, 2006)

Well the first one was a mixture of many things, philosophy, anime(s), technology, medical stuff, mythology, religion(of course).  Some of the animes involved were yes "ghost in the shell" as you saw w/ the plugging in stuff...but I think keanu reeves other movie "johnny mnemonic" was more ghost in the shell..since it was about hijacking the brain.  But yeah...you got similarities from ghost in the shell, (hackers, plugs, information downloads).  but you know that the brothers are great admirers of anime..so it doesn't surprise me at all.  They took a lot of ideas already around and made it into something unique...which is hard to do imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2006)

To me it's like this. 

1st movie was good but not great. So many people liked it i guess for the story, but i find the matrix story really simple, donno why people don't understand it. So the first wasn't that good if you ask me, it had it's moment *BUllet time!* but nothing over the top. 

2nd Movie in my opinion was great. The story was still the same, i didn't even listen to it well but the action was top notch. Yes alot was CGI but who cares it still kicked ass. Especially the part when Neo fights in the room with swords and stuff, not much of that was CGI anyway. 

3rd was horrible. The machine fight was lame. Story was crap. Acting seemed rushed, everything seemed rush. The only thing i liked was the ending battle and the ending *Love when main character dies *


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 15, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> Well the first one was a mixture of many things, philosophy, anime(s), technology, medical stuff, mythology, religion(of course).  Some of the animes involved were yes "ghost in the shell" as you saw w/ the plugging in stuff...but I think keanu reeves other movie "johnny mnemonic" was more ghost in the shell..since it was about hijacking the brain.  But yeah...you got similarities from ghost in the shell, (hackers, plugs, information downloads).  but you know that the brothers are great admirers of anime..so it doesn't surprise me at all.  They took a lot of ideas already around and made it into something unique...which is hard to do imo.



Ok  

I haven't seen ghost in the shell  so i didn't know what he meant


----------



## Quoll (Apr 15, 2006)

narutosimpson said:
			
		

> the animatrix was great, one of the few dvds i bought.
> 
> but i was always ticked off that some plot points were tied to the games. I wasn't playing at the time and missed those tie ins completely...



The only thing that was worth getting out of those games was the tongue kiss between Jada Pinkett and Persephone...its been awhile so I forget if the name is right. It was the Merovingian's wife.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

number 1 was awesome, cept for the lame acting from keanu...

number 2-3 ucked a lot of ass...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 16, 2006)

I think keanu gets a bad rap from his days as Ted logan..from the bill and ted series.  I hate that anytime he does a movie , people type cast him as that character.  If you ask almost any critic...they'll say that he did a great job in the matrix series.  they say the role was perfect for him.

it was supposed to be "will smith as neo, val kilmer as morpheus" ..how lame would that have been.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2006)

^Well the way will smith worked in I-robot i would of said "Fuck yeah" But that's my opinion. Keanu is ok, he's not really that bad but he's not great, loved him in matrix and Speed. Anyway i stated my opinion of the series, love ya


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 16, 2006)

Will smith as The One??

No way 

I liked Keanu in Constantine


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

After seeing the last one, I was no longer able to say that they were all great.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Will smith as The One??
> 
> No way
> 
> I liked Keanu in Constantine



Well after we seen matrix with KR then we don't want to accept somone else to take his spot. Anyway Constantine was surprising, very good movie. Anyway i still thought I robot was great and think will smith coulda done fine in the matrix. My opinion anyway.


----------



## Seany (Apr 16, 2006)

I loved this trilogy .


----------



## ZE (Apr 16, 2006)

The first one is one of the best movies ever, the others I didn’t liked, but they were ok.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 16, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Well after we seen matrix with KR then we don't want to accept somone else to take his spot. Anyway Constantine was surprising, very good movie. Anyway i still thought I robot was great and think will smith coulda done fine in the matrix. My opinion anyway.



I don't think so...

Will Smith doesn't really fit as well as Keanu does, Will is too buffed up to play the part as Neo. No one with a physique like Will's sits so much infront of a computer like Neo does in the first one. 

And seeing Will do all that crazy shit like the jumping, flying and kung fu wouldn't work out imo....


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 16, 2006)

I say will smith no , 'cause he's always yelling and you can't expect him to play a n awkward hacker who becomes this super being.


----------



## Quoll (Apr 17, 2006)

GhosT said:
			
		

> Will smith as The One??
> 
> No way
> 
> I liked Keanu in Constantine



Just saw Constantine, i'd agree that he did well in that.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 17, 2006)

Quoll said:
			
		

> Just saw Constantine, i'd agree that he did well in that.



mhm, He plays those "loner" roles very well.

He is by far one of my favorite actors


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Apr 17, 2006)

I liked all three of them equally.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't "hate" any of them, though for me the second two weren't as good as the original..


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 22, 2006)

All the Matrix movies rocked, sure the first was the best but really the first of anything is.


----------



## Heavy Arms (Apr 22, 2006)

^Yea the first one was the best one the 2nd one was ok but the last one 
!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?
Could you make it any more wierder and less cooler


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Apr 22, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> ^Yea the first one was the best one the 2nd one was ok but the last one
> !?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!!??!?!?!?
> Could you make it any more wierder and less cooler



How can you say that???

The Matrix trilogi was the most awesome trilogy of all times imo


----------



## kire (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah I love them all, of course the first one was best...My mom wants there to be another one..We love sci fi..
Matrix=Awesome


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Dude, finaly someone else who doesn't hate these movies, I friken loved them, i still watch them whenever i wanna c wat a real kickass fighting scene looks like.  

I really loved the story for the first one, thats wat every one says, then they go on to say the other suck and are total shit.  But i agree with the first part, after that i love all the intense fighting scenes with Neo in the second one, that was a crazy movie, and number three had a good conclusion, but i didn't really like all the crazy sci fi shooting flying robots and whatnot.

--- Matrix Movies rule, right now im in the process of getting the Animatrix movie and am gonna watch that as soon as i can


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 26, 2006)

i didnt mind them tbh
but i still think first one was best ... 3rd one got a bit wierd!

i dont know why people keep complaning about the movie beeing bad, couse look, all movies get bullied and turned down.
so its normal some not liking Keanu reeve's acting, it suits the Neo guy ffs 

so yeah i loved the matrix, but like i said, first one stays the best in my point of view ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 26, 2006)

I enjoyed the first film too, and was geniunely surprised how good it was. My expectations may have hurt the sequels a bit, but the central difference is obvious. With the first film, the moments between action scenes are interesting; in the sequels, they are terminally dull. Of course that's just my own opinion.

Some interesting thread necromancy here, a bit of a trend of late


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 26, 2006)

I didn't dislike any of them, In fact I really enjoyed all 3. I didn't even realize people had issues with it until I saw all the bitching on the internet.


----------



## Tayuya-Lover (Apr 27, 2006)

ive only seen the first one, but i thank it for getting me into Marilyn Manson. hmm Rock is Dead.


----------



## Quoll (Apr 27, 2006)

I liked the Animatrix more than part 3.


----------



## semperfi (Apr 28, 2006)

only liked part 1........


----------



## tank! (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree, i totally loved them (and even bought the huge dvd set), although i agree reloaded dragged in parts and some of the things in revolutions were overdone, but still great. The first was the best, though.

Oh yeah, and the animatrix was great, if a little weird at times.


----------



## Hyouma (May 1, 2006)

The Matrix -> Best movie ever

The Matrix Reloaded -> awesome fighting scenes, but that did anyone really understand that old guy that was trying to explain everything to Neo in that room with all the tv's?

The Matrix Revolutions -> only the Neo-Smith dual was cool, they fought DBZ style there 

Animatrix -> Had some very nicely drawn anime, something cool for every genre


----------



## Quoll (May 1, 2006)

The best part of the animatrix was the History of the World.


----------



## TDM (May 2, 2006)

History of the World...was that the insanely viol---wait that was the Renaissance thing.

In any case, no I didn't think they all sucked. I really liked the first one, but I can't say the same about the rest. Of course, that doesn't matter.


----------



## semperfi (May 5, 2006)

is there a change for part 4........


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked them all but I think the last one lacked a little.


----------



## Bender (Mar 7, 2008)

The first movie was the best

The second was meh

The third.....


Awful


Er'body should check out 

Animatrix

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPlHQTgh09Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 10, 2008)

I love Matrix! 

I think they were amazing movies. The first one is my favorite, though. I like the story, even though it's kinda complicated, and I think it was good acting too. I also like the questions they raise, like our purpose in life, the nature of our conscience, and other such stuff. I have all the movies and I usually watch them all in a long maraton at times. I like them and they never bore me . . .


----------



## Honzou (Mar 10, 2008)

I thought all three movies were good but still The Matrix> The next two.
The action scenes were just amazing.

was it just me or did it seem as if Neo was like "The Savior" of the world a ala Jesus?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 10, 2008)

I enjoyed them all, the third was less amazing than the other two though.


----------

